# Ip reservation (inactive)



## Sivaj (Oct 28, 2020)

I reserved an ip address from windows server for wifi barcode device but it shows Reservation (inactive) in server , what it does mean .please help


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Make sure the client is DHCP and you are using the correct MAC (some devices may have more than 1)


----------



## Sivaj (Oct 28, 2020)

I would choose DHCP ip method in wifi scanner device correct?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sivaj said:


> I would choose DHCP ip method in wifi scanner device correct?


Correct. The most likely reason is that it shows inactive is because it did not hand out the IP address because you manually gave the device the IP.


----------



## Sivaj (Oct 28, 2020)

Couriant said:


> Correct. The most likely reason is that it shows inactive is because it did not hand out the IP address because you manually gave the device the IP.


Thank you very much for your help let me try this


----------



## Sivaj (Oct 28, 2020)

If I understand correctly , once reserved ip in server need not assign the same ip in device DHCP will automatically find the device by using Mac address


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sivaj said:


> If I understand correctly , once reserved ip in server need not assign the same ip in device DHCP will automatically find the device by using Mac address


Correct. Providing that the network is not segmented, once the device asks for an IP address the DHCP server will check the scope and find the MAC and provide the IP you reserved. If it doesn't find it, then it will provide one that is not in the reserved area. Double check the IP once it's complete on the device.


----------



## Sivaj (Oct 28, 2020)

Couriant said:


> Correct. Providing that the network is not segmented, once the device asks for an IP address the DHCP server will check the scope and find the MAC and provide the IP you reserved. If it doesn't find it, then it will provide one that is not in the reserved area. Double check the IP once it's complete on the device.


Thanks a lot .


----------



## Sivaj (Oct 28, 2020)

Sivaj said:


> Thanks a lot .


As per your suggestion changed as DHCP in wifi scanner device , but it is still showing Reservation (inactive) in server.Please assist


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Have you checked the device itself to see if it is getting any IP address? How is your network set up? There needs to be a lot more details to figure out what is going on.

To add on to James' response about network segmentation. I'm adding more color to this discussion if anyone stumbles on this thread researching a similar problem. You do not have to have a flat network with any DHCP implementation. The reason why a flat network (the DHCP server is sitting on the same layer 2 segment as client devices with no layer 3/router in between) is desirable is it simplifies the operation of DHCP on a network. But there are two ways to get around this limitation. First is to add additional NICs to your DHCP server so the server is physically connected to each layer 2 segment you want DHCP operation. This is also referred to as multihoming the server. The problem with this is it's not easily managed from the admin side and doesn't scale well. The second way is to leverage a feature called DHCP relay. This would be configured on the layer 3/router that is locally connected to the layer 2 segment you want proper DHCP operation. How this functions is when the router sees a DHCP broadcast request, it will intercept that broadcast, repackage it, and then forward it on to the configured DHCP server. The DHCP server will in turn see the request which will include the subnet that originated the request. The server will then match this info to the configured scopes it has and then send back the request DHCP info to the router. The router will then unpackage the reply and send it directly to the requesting device. This is how large enterprise campus deployments work.


----------

